# Big brakes wich one?....recomended kit?



## RoloGTI (Sep 7, 2008)

BT GTI MKIV

I need a breake upgrade ASAP. Right now the car has EBC slotted rotors in the 4 wheels, EBC Yellowstuff at the front and Hawk HPS at the rear, steel brake lines and ATE Blue Racing fluid.

On daily driving I need some extra braking power, but in the track I need some "huge" extra braking power....

The wheels are no problem, have plenty of space.

I wouldn't like to add extra rotational inertia, but it's needed. I will like to go for something that would strongly brake my car without fade, and add the less rotational inertia to it...

I have look for some big brake kits and options...

The stage 5 at ECS looks nice...
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--1.8T/Braking/ECS_Stage_5/ES4166/

The MKIV R32...
http://www.autotech.com/product/front-brake-conversions/10-698-028XK.html?fromcat


AP Racing...they have a very high price...
http://www.balancemotorsport.co.uk/products.asp?recnumber=16700

Stoptech...
http://www.autospeed.us/store.php?crn=388&rn=519&action=show_detail


HI SPEC...
http://www.bigbrakes4u.co.uk/hi-spe...nster-6-conversion-kit/prod_1053.html?added=1

Eurospec / NGP
http://www.ngpracing.com/store/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=2411

http://www.ngpracing.com/store/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=7120

http://www.ngpracing.com/store/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=7121

STOPTECH
http://www.ngpracing.com/store/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=2476

WILWOOD
http://www.wilwood.com/BrakeKits/Br...gen&model=Golf&option=Golf IV 1.8 Liter Turbo

For the rear I'm thinking in the OEM R32 brakes, vented discs I think is more than enough.....but for the front I have no clue what I need...The only thing that I'm sure is that what I have is not enough.....

Any ideas or suggestions???.....Someone recomend some kit in special?

Thanks

Rolo


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

What are you trying to fix? Fade? Feel? Bite?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Keep in mind if you end up getting a BBk for the FR and than upgrade the RR your brake bias will be more RR than intended. BBK's are designed to utilize your OEM RR setup. Most likely for track use you won't have to upgrade the RR's if you use a decent friction.

For track days, you MUST use a race friction, no street pad is going to take racing abuse period. I'd rec. PFC, they make some extreme serious track friction, they also eat the **** out of your disks.... but thats how you know its serious :laugh:

If you're fighting fade you want the added mass of the disk, keep in mind turning to a proper friction will also help with fade as the mu will stay stable at high temps. I would not consider the wilwood setup, the disk seems to be the same size of your OE setup (fits 15" wheel), the floating disk is mainly going to help with conning, hot judder.

If you really don't want to add the increased mass/rotational inertia you should highly consider brake ducting. I'd personally rec. to add brake ducting and choose a proper friction, than see if you are still fighting fade issues before you drop the cash for a BBK... (I like the ECS kit utilizing the Brembo/Porsche caliper, its designed for an SUV so surely it'll be stiff enough for a car)


----------



## RoloGTI (Sep 7, 2008)

I need to fix the Fade and bite....

I will like to have some brakes that will be oversized for street and for track to be good without destroying the discs.

Also, I will like to spend as low as I can...I love the porsche kit that ECS sells...but....it would be too much?....would be as efective as I could think?...What would happend when I should change the disc?

Thanks for the opinions


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

For any two piece disk if you consult with the original supplier you should be able to get new brake rings to reinstall, they shouldn't be difficult to get.


----------



## Yak Meat (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.racingbrake.com/Big_Brake_Kit_4_pot_MK4_FRONT_2004_p/2187-k.htm


----------

